#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Видео. Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче провел инаугурацию Тубтен Линга

## Olle

В подмосковный центр тибетской культуры и медитации "Тубтен Линг" 13 июня 2014 г. съехалось множество буддистов. По лунному календарю в этот день отмечался большой буддийский праздник, который у тибетцев называется Сага Дава -- день рождения, просветления и паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни. Строящийся буддийской общиной "Рангджунг Еше" уже четыре года, центр "Тубтен Линг" под Волоколамском, ставит своей целью создание условий для изучения и сохранения буддийской культуры и философии, проведения практических семинаров по медитации.
http://savetibet.ru/2014/06/17/rangjung-yeshe.html

----------

Eternal Jew (19.06.2014), Neroli (19.06.2014), Александр С (20.07.2014), Дордже (21.06.2014), Падма Осел (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Молодцы, серьезный центр построили! Так понимаю - это первый в современной России буддийский ретритный центр построенный с чистого листа.

----------

Дордже (21.06.2014), Падма Осел (19.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Молодцы, серьезный центр построили! Так понимаю - это первый в современно России буддийский ретритный центр построенный с чистого листа.


Еще не до конца построили, там еще работы много. Но и Москва не сразу строилась!

----------

Eternal Jew (19.06.2014), Дордже (21.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Olle

> Драгоценные друзья!
> 
> Спешим поделиться с Вами нашими новостями и благодарностями за то, как вы нам помогаете. Ваша поддержка - наше общее дело и подношение активностей на благо всеобщего счастья!
> 
> Мы безгранично благодарны всем, кто участвует в наших слётах в первый раз и не первый год!
> 
> Что сделано:
> - Подготовлена кухня Ринпоче
> - Выполнены отделочные работы 2-го и 3-го этажа Храма
> ...


http://tubtenling.ru
https://rangjungyeshe.ru
https://www.facebook.com/rangjungyes...epa=SEARCH_BOX
https://vk.com/rangjungyeshe

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2019)

----------


## Olle

Учения Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче в «Тубтен Линг» (2017). 
В храме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2019)

----------

